# Wineador Options in Canada?



## Hakosuka (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm looking at assembling a wineador system to store my sticks, and as a Canadian I am having some difficulty finding vendors who are willing to ship wine coolers to Canada. I've scoured shopping sites such as Amazon and Nextag looking for Edgestar, Avanti and NewAir 28 bottle wine coolers that are able to be shipped internationally, but no matter which site I try, I am informed during check out that the vendor will not ship to Canada. I cant be the first Canadian to ponder a wineador, so I'm wondering if any of you know of a vendor who is able to ship wine coolers to Canada?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Probably would be better off finding one locally. Even if they would ship to Canada, I imagine the freight cost would be fairly brutal.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought mine on ebay, but this one was also a possibility

Whynter WC-28S WHYNTER SNO 28 Bottles Wine Cooler - Platinum with lock


----------



## Hakosuka (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I cant quote them because I dont have 30 posts yet.

I found a 45 bottle Uberhaus wine cooler at the local Rona, but the cooler uses a compressor.

I like the cooler you posted WyldKnyght because it is 28 bottle sized, I want to get drawers from Chasidor, but would like to stay away from having custom drawers made if possible.

At this point though I think my only option is ordering an 18 bottle Edgestar unit at Overstock.com (wish I could provide a link). That should give me a volume of 6916 cubic inches which is pretty awesome, but I would have to have custom trays and drawers made.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If Overstock ships to you, you could get the Edgestar 28: EdgeStar 28-bottle Wine Cooler Refrigerator | Overstock.com

And get drawers from our local Forrest: Edgestar 28


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hakosuka said:


> Thanks for the replies. I cant quote them because I dont have 30 posts yet.
> 
> I found a 45 bottle Uberhaus wine cooler at the local Rona, but the cooler uses a compressor.
> 
> ...


Definitely stay away from compressor units, only use a thermoelectric, the compressors are to hard to keep the Rh stable


----------



## Hakosuka (Jun 7, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> If Overstock ships to you, you could get the Edgestar 28
> 
> And get drawers from our local Forrest: [/url]


That would be my first choice, but they seem to be out of stock. Ironic considering the site is called 'Overstock' 

Thanks for the Forrest link, where is he based?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like Idaho.

Here is one of his threads: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...es-forum/288447-wineador-drawers-shelves.html


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

if you can get across the border, have a unit shipped to a parcel service.
go down for a weekend, pick it up on the way home. Duty free..
and while your at it get some cigars sent there too..


----------



## Hakosuka (Jun 7, 2011)

socapots said:


> if you can get across the border, have a unit shipped to a parcel service.
> go down for a weekend, pick it up on the way home. Duty free..
> and while your at it get some cigars sent there too..


Yeah thats an option. Buffalo is about 2 hours away from me.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

there you go.
Make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Hakosuka (Jun 7, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I bought mine on ebay, but this one was also a possibility


Hey Craig, I bought the same unit as you. Does the guy ship through USPS? I asked him yesterday to send me the invoice plus shipping through USPS and he still hasn't gotten back to me.


----------

